# Pigeons At Antioch CA Shelter Need Homes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are some pigeons at the shelter in Antioch CA that need to be adopted. You have to actually go to the shelter of adopt them. If you are able to give a needy bird a home, here's the contact information:

Antioch Animal Shelter
Skip Swanlund, Regisered Vet Tech
300 L St
Antioch, CA 94509
(925)324-0999 *cell
(925)779-6989 shelter

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Terry,

It is all yours now, please advise those involved as you are the one that will over see the pigeons from this shelter, and I have advised you on their requirements, good luck.

Ellen


----------

